# Anyone know if Bear Lake has reopened yet???



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone been to Bear Lake? 



Or for that matter has anyone got a report from Hurricane or Karick Lakes either?


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

stayed at Krull Lake campground for Father's Day weekend, & Bear lake was still closed...



The rangers said the spillway to the side of the Dam had eroded away due to the grass they planted to stop erosion hadn't yet taken root & 



washed out a 30' hole which was still to that day (Fri. 6-19-09) dropping large chunks of dirt into the water. They had no estimate as to when 



the lake was to reopen, but I hope it's soon. Went over to Hurricane Lake on Sun & caught 1 2.5 lb Bass & lost another at the boat. Saw 2 



alligators & had an all around good Father's Day on the lake. Hope this helps..



Tight Lines & Full Coolers


----------

